# Pilot and Marijuana



## pumpy14 (31 Aug 2012)

Is it possible to become a pilot in the canadian forces if you've smoked marijuana before? Even if you've been clean for years and were never addicted?

I know I'd be a good candidate, but marijuana use in the past is the only bad thing on my application.
Also, I have looked around on the forums and can't find an answer to this anywhere, although some people have hinted that it will disqualify you for life.
It seems a little harsh that a few uses in high school would ruin the rest of your life...

Replies are appreciated! Also, please don't guess, or make assumptions. I need facts.


----------



## medicineman (31 Aug 2012)

If you really want up to date information, contact a Recruiting Centre or just go through the application process.

MM


----------



## pumpy14 (31 Aug 2012)

Wow that was a quick reply! Less than 2 minutes!

I plan on applying a month from now, I want to know what to expect. Unfortunately the recruiting office is a bit of a drive from where I live, and my cell phone contract expired... (waiting for the next iPhone before I renew the contract lol, if it's not released in september then screw it!)

Anybody have experience with this?


----------



## medicineman (31 Aug 2012)

I do have experience with this...in the past...and am still saying, if you want reliable information, contact the people that actually do the work instead of hoping some anonymous person here is actually telling you the goods.  You say your phone doesn't work - well your internet seems to, so I'd suggest a Google search or go to forces.ca and see if there is any info on contacting a recruiter electronically.  Willing to bet you can do that on the site.

MM


----------



## pumpy14 (31 Aug 2012)

Thanks for another reply 

By experience I meant someone who applied for pilot and was told he couldn't because of marijuana, or someone who got accepted as pilot and admitted to prior marijuana use. (or if you know someone with this experience)

In the meantime, I will look for ways to contact the recruiting centre online! Thanks!


----------



## 35522476v (31 Aug 2012)

> Studies have shown that smoking marijuana decreases a pilot's performance on tasks requiring them to maintain flying patterns (e.g., altitude, heading, etc.), increases the number of major errors they make (errors that could have lethal consequences, such as forgetting to put landing gear down), and decreases their ability to land an aircraft (pilots often missed the centre of the runway by 30-70 feet - very dangerous when landing large aircraft on smaller, remote airfields).


_http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/ps/hpp-pps/aap-sdp/dmarijuana-eng.asp_



> Also I was upfront about drug use (Only marijuana) but i was able to provide the exact dates and amount of use and he was surprized I could provide exact dates and my attention to detail.


_http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/100398/post-1036869.html#msg1036869_

Just be upfront on previous use of Marijuana. I heard if they detected THC in your urine, you will be listed as "temporary unsuitable" until you get cleaned up.

When was your last use of dope?


----------



## Scott (31 Aug 2012)

pumpy14 said:
			
		

> Thanks for another reply
> 
> By experience I meant someone who applied for pilot and was told he couldn't because of marijuana, or someone who got accepted as pilot and admitted to prior marijuana use. (or if you know someone with this experience)
> 
> In the meantime, I will look for ways to contact the recruiting centre online! Thanks!



Ladies and gentlemen, when you think that senior members or staff are being harsh here I want you to reference this thread.

The OP asked a question and got the best answer. The OP was not happy with that answer and tried to "clarify" The person who answered the OP gave a little more detail and advised that getting answers from anonymous people online vice actually contacting the people who do the recruiting might not be the best course of action. Still the OP needs someone with experience.

It is slightly more than maddening to see this repeat itself, chapter/verse, time and time again on these forums. And that's not to say it's not welcomed IF someone has experience with this and chooses to answer - but until such a time methinks posters should show a little more respect for the time taken to answer them and not get upset when that answer isn't exactly what THEY want.

[/rant]


----------



## Justin.D (31 Aug 2012)

I have yet to make it through the selection board, but I've done the CFAT, interview, medical, aircrew selection and DRDC medical testing (applying for CEOTP Pilot).  I admitted to prior marijuana use during my application process and it doesn't seem to have slowed things down at all - knock on wood.   

I figure if it was a huge concern on their end, I would have not made it this far.

Just be totally honest and forthcoming and whatever happens, happens.  Better to be rejected based on the truth than accepted based on a lie that they might catch you in.

Hope this info helps, but as mentioned... your best source of information is from the people who are making the decisions.

Good luck.


----------



## pumpy14 (31 Aug 2012)

Thank you justin, if marijuana use was immediately disqualifying then they probably wouldn't have put you through aircrew selection. I hope it all works out for ya!

Wizevision, if you smoked marijuana 10 years before you become a pilot, it doesn't affect your performance... Maybe if it was 10 minutes before the flight.

On a side, when I click the link on forces.ca to email my local recruiter, it starts loading but never finishes. It's like the link leads to nowhere or something, am I the only one who can't contact them online!?  ???


----------



## Loachman (31 Aug 2012)

pumpy14 said:
			
		

> I know I'd be a good candidate,



No, you don't. You *think* that you would be.

There's a difference.

I've recently posted about the odds of success and some of the challenges.

Dose-of-reality aside, your resume looks alright.



			
				pumpy14 said:
			
		

> It seems a little harsh that a few uses in high school would ruin the rest of your life...



If we restricted ourselves to recruiting from the handful of perfect people in this country we'd be a much, much, much, much smaller military.

People make mistakes, especially in their teenage years. That's recognized. Don't worry so much.


EDIT:  fixed your quote box. 
Bruce

Thanks, Bruce.


----------



## pumpy14 (31 Aug 2012)

You're right, I don't know how I compare against the other applicants, but if they're that much better then they deserver it! Also, regardless of the odds, I will do my best, and if my best isn't good enough then I'll just have to get better now won't I!

Also, I'll be sure to take a look at your post on the challenges, if I can find it 

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Loachman (31 Aug 2012)

How you "compare against the other applicants" is only one tiny factor.

I do not play any part in the recruiting or selection process, but I'd say that you would stack up well against your competition as far as making it past the recruiting stage goes.

That's just the very beginning, though.

A few people have posted about the number of fellow Pilot-wannabes in their group that made it through Aircrew Selection. In my case, there were just two. The other guy washed out on his first flying test in Portage on the Musketeer. Fifty percent of my course were left by the end of it.

Go to my profile and click on the "Posts" link therein.

Don't sweat the marijuana thing, but don't ever do that stuff again.


----------



## pumpy14 (31 Aug 2012)

I've been reading some of your posts and you seem very knowledgable on the subject!
Now that I realize the mistakes that I have made, I am even more motivated to do my very best! I can't imagine not making it through Aircrew Selection, from why I've read, if they weren't analyzing every little thing you did while you were there it would be something to do for fun 

Since you've been through the process you may be able to answer a question which I have been thinking about for quite some time now.

The last time I smoked marijuana was mid March, and I got it in my mind that I would never touch it again in April. From what I understand you have to be 6 months clean before you can apply. So I won't be able to start my application process until October and do what I can to squeeze everything in before the deadline.
I am worried that during my security clearance or background check they will ask people who know me when I stopped using marijuana. I only told a few people that I had stopped, so some people may have thought that I kept using the stuff until June or later.
If they ask someone when I stopped and they say that I stopped at a later date, will they think that I lied? I should have just gone around telling people... but at the time I didn't have a reason to.

So the question is, could they kick me out just because someone who knows me said I kept using it for months to come?
Is this something to worry about, and does it even matter?

Your knowledge is invaluable to me!


----------



## Loachman (31 Aug 2012)

pumpy14 said:
			
		

> if they weren't analyzing every little thing you did while you were there it would be something to do for fun



I don't know if they still do the electroencephalogram where they stick sixteen needles into your scalp and one into each earlobe.

I also don't know what your definition of "fun" includes".



			
				pumpy14 said:
			
		

> Since you've been through the process



A few years ago.



			
				pumpy14 said:
			
		

> I am worried that during my security clearance or background check they will ask people who know me when I stopped using marijuana.



I doubt it, but I'm not the guy doing the security check. As far as I know, they only contact your references. In any case, I cannot imagine a slight discrepancy between your statement and somebody else's being a showstopper.

You worry too much.

Calm down.

Take a va........

Well, maybe not.


----------



## pumpy14 (31 Aug 2012)

I wasn't aware of the electroencephalogram  :facepalm:

It doesn't look so fun.

What could they possibly use the information for?

Also, I've never worried so much in my life! I want everything to go as smoothly as possible, sometimes thats not quite so smooth though I guess.

Edit: It seems like I'm complaining here, not my intention, should have read it aloud before posting!


----------



## LOLslamball (31 Aug 2012)

I am going to make this very clear.

Stop worrying.  It will not be a factor in your application.

There is no drug test.

Be honest, they will ask you about it. 

You have quit to dedicate yourself to joining the CF, you've thought ahead, it shows maturity.

Go apply.


----------



## aesop081 (31 Aug 2012)

pumpy14 said:
			
		

> Also, I've never worried so much in my life!



I mean this in the best possible way:

Take the hint, quit worrying and s**t up.


----------



## pumpy14 (31 Aug 2012)

Now that I think about it, my posts here have all come from me worrying instead of plain old innocent curiosity.

I have received plenty of helpful replies, my questions have been answered!

I like the directness of the administrators on this forum by the way.

So I guess what I'm saying is... Thanks, this topic has served its purpose!


----------



## Loachman (1 Sep 2012)

pumpy14 said:
			
		

> What could they possibly use the information for?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electroencephalography


----------



## Zoomie (1 Sep 2012)

pumpy14 said:
			
		

> (waiting for the next iPhone before I renew the contract lol, if it's not released in september then screw it!)
> 
> Anybody have experience with this?


In my experience Apple usually releases its new products in Sept/Oct, looks like you waiting for the iPhone 5 is a good plan.


----------



## Donny (1 Sep 2012)

pumpy14 said:
			
		

> I wasn't aware of the electroencephalogram  :facepalm:
> 
> It doesn't look so fun.



Its not a big deal. For some reason EEG was a part of Pilots Medical for me (Cot Canada) when i started flying. However i did not know its to check drug use i thought it was to brain tumors.


----------



## Loachman (2 Sep 2012)

Who said anything about EEGs being used to "check drug use"?


----------



## Journeyman (2 Sep 2012)

Apparently it's used to check drug users' paranoia levels


----------



## Blackadder1916 (2 Sep 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Apparently it's used to check drug users' paranoia levels



Apparently not.  If you accept the reasoning (and add a lot of self-extrapolation) of the following knowledgeable professional, it must be the CFAT that magically makes that determination.  Yup, that's it . . . it all comes down to how you answer question # . . . . .

http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/dfs-dsv/pub/nr-sp/index-eng.asp?id=10280


> On Target - Human Factors
> 
> Aircrew Medical Selection
> Jan. 21, 2010
> ...


----------



## Zoomie (2 Sep 2012)

FWIW they no longer do the EEG at DRDC.  When they did do it, they would use light stimuli to elicit brain responses that were recorded for future examination. Apparently they could use these tests to see if you were predisposed for future brain diseases. I know that the hardest part of the test for me was staying awake. The Sergeant's job was to slam his hand on the table if he saw us nodding off...


----------



## medicineman (2 Sep 2012)

If you're doing a sleep deprived EEG, they're generally looking for epilepsy or seizure foci.

MM


----------

